# Pics of my other snakes and spiders (long list)



## Vinterland (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi

Here some pics of my other snakes and bird eating spiders :]

1.1 _Boa constrictor imperator _"Costa Rica" (*24.03.2005)






1.0 _Boa constrictor imperator _"Costa Rica" (*26.04.2002)





0.1 _Boa constrictor _"Mix" (*04.05.1994) on my arms




Headshot ;]





1.1 _Boa constrictor imperator _"Ecuador" (*16.06.2000)





1.0 _Morelia spilota variegeta _(*30.06.2004)





0.0.1 _Python regius _(*04.2005 in africa)




I get this one more dead then alive. But now, he is healthy.

And now, the spiders ;]

My first 0.1 _Brachypelma smithi _(fighting with plant ?!?)





My second 0.1 _Brachypelma smithi_





0.0.1 _Poecilotheria rufilata_





0.1 _Poecilotheria regalis_





0.0.1 _Grammostola pulchra _(eating bug)





0.1 _Poecilotheria pederseni_





0.0.1 _Poecilotheria ornata _(little spiderling)





1.0 _Poecilotheria formosa _(one of my two)





One of my thwo 0.0.1 _Ephebopus cyanognathus _spiderlings





My 0.1 _Nhandu chromatus _(was that day very pissed on)




and normal looking ;]





One of my two _Brachypelma albopilosum _(this one 1.0)





1.0 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_





Edit:
I forgot the
0.0.1 _Basiliscus plumifrons_






Sorry for this long list of pics, but...

Enjoy :]


Cheers
Michael


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 2, 2006)

they are fantastic pics!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ricko (Aug 2, 2006)

love it all bar the spiders just not my kettle of fish.


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice snakes, love the Boas.
Not to keen on the spiders though.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 2, 2006)

awesome pics I love the Boa constrictor imperators


----------



## NinaPeas (Aug 2, 2006)

humm, now I realise the value of broadband! (at work tho..) and crappy dial up at home!!

I love them all, I love the spiders too, wish I could get some!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fantastic pics but im with ricko and craig.a.c with the spiders.
Have thought about getting one as a pet to help me but i wouldnt sleep properly knowing its in the house


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 2, 2006)

thats lizard is awesome 
what species is it?

Cam..


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 2, 2006)

nvm i just read the edit bit lol
great pics tho


----------



## Julie-anne (Aug 2, 2006)

aw, it looks like you could pat some of those spiders 
Great pics!!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site Michael and thanks heaps for sharing. They are some awesome pics that's for sure.


----------



## Vinterland (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello

Thx a lot :]

The spiders, which you can find in my house/rooms are much more smaller than the bird eating spiders.

Here´s one of a little spider from outside, found in my bathroom:
Autumn spider





Or this one, 





This is a _Opiliones spp_., in german called Weberknecht.






These spiders are already in houses and rooms, and many more of them, hunting and killing bugs.
Looks like this one ;]







Cheers 
Michael


----------



## Boxing_pelican (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow those are some great snakes and spiders! But I do find that Opiliones spp a little creepy. I think its the long legs.


----------



## Vinterland (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi

Maybe, but this one had a body length of 8mm, and very long legs, about 45mm ;]

He was drinking, when I take the pics.


Cheers
Michael


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome Vinterland. I'm like Afro. The torture comes from the wife and kids.

Long live metal.


----------



## congo_python (Aug 5, 2006)

I like the autumn spider with the spikes on it's legs, and welcome to the site.

Congo


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 5, 2006)

That hairy one is awesome!!!!


----------



## MDPython (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice pics especially the Pythons!!!!


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 8, 2006)

Great Pics! thanks for shareing!


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

is that Poecilotheria regalis a male, looks like it to me, u got any aussie t's?


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2006)

btw, awsome lookin animals


----------



## nickvelez (Aug 9, 2006)

those are fantastic photos Michael! 
what do you use for these amazing macro shots?


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 8, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a big hairy spider , love the boas too .


----------



## tebz (Oct 8, 2006)

great snakes but i aint in to spiders
tebzZzz


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 8, 2006)

Is That A Chinese Water Dragon???


----------



## Starkey (Oct 8, 2006)

From what i can tell it's a green basilisk, the one exotic that i want above all others, it's a damn shame i'll never be able to have one though :cry:


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dellywatts (Oct 18, 2006)

Love the pics! I will be having nightmares about those spider though!


----------



## ex1dic (Oct 18, 2006)

1) ugly 2) 56k warning lol


----------



## 6ftPython (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome Pics Michael.

I'm packing my bags and moving over there now. It's amazing the creatures you are allowed to keep there.

Great photos too.


----------



## jessop (Oct 18, 2006)

mate those pics are spectacular!  mind if i use a few on my screensaver? keep 'em coming bro i love all of 'em even though i'm not a spider fan. what camera do you use? your Boa and Royal python are immaculate


----------



## Earthling (Oct 18, 2006)

Jeez love those spiders. The long legged ones cool.
Heres one that lives in my bedroom on the wall.
Huntsman. Around 5 and a half inches across.


----------



## python blue (Oct 21, 2006)

hi vinterland are living in australia if so how much where the boas


----------



## Lucas (Oct 21, 2006)

python blue said:


> hi vinterland are living in australia if so how much where the boas



not in Australia. Asking for exotics is asking for trouble................................................................... you have been warned


----------



## kelco (Oct 21, 2006)

wow what a selection!!!!! spiders , snakes , lizards ....can ya imagine all the bugs we would have to deal with without these lil friends!!!!!


----------



## pepper (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm so jealous !!! They're all amazing creatures wish we could keep them here in Australia. love all the pics those spiders are beautiful. I think I might have to start looking at a few spiders to get down the track.


----------

